# today's catch



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

26"redfish and a whiting. I got lucky.not a lot of fish in the surf.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Job on the Redfish........................ Is that a roll of Duct Tape holding him up for the shot???................................ if it is, that stuff works for EVERYTHING!!!........lol


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

yeap I was trying to get a better pic,wish the duct tape could make my truck look new again. lol


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It can. Cover the whole truck in duct tape and make history.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice catch Jim! What rod and reel did you land that Red Fish on?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Joe, it was the cui fish killer and a cheapo Tica spinner. the reel was $60 from China, it has $41 worth of 8lb test invisabraid on it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

What fun! I've got a couple of the new Okuma Trio Rex Arena Surf Fishing reels on the way. Right up your alley!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

On the slow days its good when you can at least catch enough for dinner. Way to go !


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Joe let me know when those reels show up,compare em to the tica's. I think they will be be similar. the really good thing about the Ticas is the wide choice of spool sizes .


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*redfish*

What are you doing fishing i thought you had to work?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

the fun ends tomorrow am back to reality


----------

